# EG-Baumusterprüfung



## maggyrider (4 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich bins mal wieder...

Im Zuge meines Projekts, beschäftige ich mich während ich auf Rückmeldung diverser Lieferanten warte auch mit dem dann endgültig anzuwendenden Konformitätsbewertungsverfahrens nach der MRL 2006/42/EG, die ja allseits gut bekannt sein dürfte.

Unsere Maschine ist in Anhang IV der MRL genannt, allerdings existiert dazu auch eine umfassende C-Norm, die wir einhalten. Laut MRL Artikel 12 Absatz 3 wäre damit eine Konformitätsbewertung nach MRL Anhang VIII (Siehe Artikel 12 Absatz 3 Abschnitt a), also wie bei einer Maschine, die nicht in Anhang IV geführt ist, möglich, ebenso jedoch eine Bewertung nach MRL Anhang IX (Siehe Artikel 12 Absatz 3 Abschnitt b), sprich das EG-Baumusterprüfverfahren mit anschließender interner Fertigungskontrolle nach Anhang VIII. Prinzipiell unterscheiden sich beide Verfahren ja nur durch die zusätzliche Baumusterprüfung.

Sehe ich es richtig, dass mich der Gesetzgeber mit dieser Option einfach nur nicht in meiner Auswahl eines Bewertungsverfahrens einschränken will, weil es unsinnig wäre nur aufgrund eingehaltener Normen eine Bewertung durch eine benannte Stelle zu untersagen? Prinzipiell wäre die Baumusterprüfung nach Anhang IX ja nur vorgeschrieben, wenn wir die entsprechende C-Norm nicht einhalten würden, unsere Maschine also nicht mehr unter Artikel 12 Absatz 3, sondern Artikel 12 Absatz 4 fallen würde...

Ergäbe sich durch eine "freiwillige" (freiwillig, da aufgrund der eingehaltenen C-Norm nicht zwingend vorgeschriebenen) Baumusterprüfung ein haftungstechnischer Vorteil, sprich könnten gegen eine benannte Stelle Schadenersatzansprüche geltend gemacht werden, wenn in einem Produkthaftungsfall das Gericht zum Schluss kommt, dass unsere Maschine doch nicht der gültigen MRL entspricht? Ist die externe Bewertung nur als interne Absicherung für uns zu betrachten, dass wir richtig gearbeitet haben?

Oder nehme ich wieder einmal etwas Falsches an und die kleine Nebenbemerkung "...und berücksichtigen diese Normen alle relevanten grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen..." macht einen Bewertung ohne Baumusterprüfung praktisch unmöglich bzw. rechtlich immer sehr riskant?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

_P.S.: Zum einfacheren Verständnis, die oben erwähnten relevanten Auszüge aus der MRL._

Artikel 12 Absatz 3:_Ist die Maschine in Anhang IV aufgeführt und nach den __in Artikel 7 Absatz 2 genannten *harmonisierten Normen* hergestellt __und berücksichtigen diese Normen *alle relevanten grundlegenden *__*Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen*, so __führt der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter eines der folgenden __Verfahren durch:_​_a) das in Anhang VIII vorgesehene Verfahren der Konformitätsbewertung __mit interner Fertigungskontrolle bei der Herstellung __von Maschinen;_​_b) das in Anhang IX beschriebene EG-Baumusterprüfverfahren __sowie die in Anhang VIII Nummer 3 beschriebene interne __Fertigungskontrolle bei der Herstellung von Maschinen;_​_c) NICHT relevant für meine Fragestellung_​
_Artikel 12 Absatz 4:__Ist die Maschine in Anhang IV aufgeführt und wurden __die in Artikel 7 Absatz 2 genannten *harmonisierten Normen *__bei der Herstellung der Maschine *nicht oder nur teilweise *__*berücksichtigt* oder berücksichtigen diese Normen *nicht alle *_*relevanten grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen *_oder gibt es für die betreffende Maschine *keine *__*harmonisierten Normen*, so führt der Hersteller oder sein __Bevollmächtigter eines der folgenden Verfahren durch:__a) das in Anhang IX beschriebene EG-Baumusterprüfverfahren __sowie die in Anhang VIII Nummer 3 beschriebene interne __Fertigungskontrolle bei der Herstellung von Maschinen;_​_b) NICHT relevant für meine Fragestellung_​


----------



## Klopfer (4 Dezember 2013)

maggyrider schrieb:


> Unsere Maschine ist in Anhang IV der MRL genannt, allerdings existiert dazu auch eine umfassende C-Norm, die wir einhalten. Laut MRL Artikel 12 Absatz 3 wäre damit eine Konformitätsbewertung nach MRL Anhang VIII (Siehe Artikel 12 Absatz 3 Abschnitt a), also wie bei einer Maschine, die nicht in Anhang IV geführt ist, möglich, ebenso jedoch eine Bewertung nach MRL Anhang IX (Siehe Artikel 12 Absatz 3 Abschnitt b), sprich das EG-Baumusterprüfverfahren mit anschließender interner Fertigungskontrolle nach Anhang VIII. Prinzipiell unterscheiden sich beide Verfahren ja nur durch die zusätzliche Baumusterprüfung.
> 
> Sehe ich es richtig, dass mich der Gesetzgeber mit dieser Option einfach nur nicht in meiner Auswahl eines Bewertungsverfahrens einschränken will, weil es unsinnig wäre nur aufgrund eingehaltener Normen eine Bewertung durch eine benannte Stelle zu untersagen? Prinzipiell wäre die Baumusterprüfung nach Anhang IX ja nur vorgeschrieben, wenn wir die entsprechende C-Norm nicht einhalten würden, unsere Maschine also nicht mehr unter Artikel 12 Absatz 3, sondern Artikel 12 Absatz 4 fallen würde...
> 
> ...




Hallo maggyrider,

zunächst einmal liegst Du völlig richtig. Wer für seine Anhang IV Maschine die entsprechende C-Norm anwendet braucht keine Baumusterprüfung. die Interne Fertigungskontrolle stellt dann auch die Übereinstimmung der fertigen Maschine mit den Anforderungen der C-Norm sicher. Du musst jedoch immer auch noch eine Risikobeurteilung durchführen, da es sich ja um eine MaschinenTYPnorm handelt. Die Schreiber der Norm kennen ja Deine konkrete Maschine nicht.

Wenn es keine solche C-Norm gäbe (beispielsweise Servopressen oder Befahreinrichtungen) dann ist das Einschalten der Benannten Stelle zwingend vorgeschrieben. Außer Du wendest die umfassende Qualitätstsicherung nach Angang X an. Da wird dann unterstellt, dass Du aufgrund erfolgreicher Abnahme Deines Betriebs durch die benannte Stelle selbst die Kompetenz besitzt, auch nicht durch die Norm abgedeckte Umstände beurteilen zu können.

Wenn man den Anhang IV betrachtet, so muss man verstehen, dass es sich um (wie so oft bei Gesetzen) politische Entscheidung handelt. Eigentlich ist der Anhang IV ziemlich Banane, denn egal wie gefährlich eine Maschine ist, so muss ich sie dich beurteilen und entsprechend absichern. Leider ist dieses Verständnis nicht bei allen unseren europäischen Partnern gleichermaßen ausgeprägt. Deutlich ist die Häufung von Holzbearbeitung und Landwirtschaft. Daneben Pressen, Spritzgießmaschinen und natürlich die programmierbaren Logikbausteine. In all diesen Bereichen wollte man die ungebändigte Kreativität einschränken, ohne jedoch auch Neuentwicklungen zu verhindern (für die Großen in der Branche dann der Anhang X).

Und dann mal zu Thema Haftung. Die Benannte Stelle übernimmt auch ein Haftungsrisiko bei ihrer Entscheidung! Dies zeigt gerade der aktuelle Fall mit den Brustimplantaten. Diese unterliegen als Medizinprodukt ansich immer einer zwingenden Baumusterprüfung. Un wird diese Prüfung positiv bescheinigt, so steht die Benannte Stelle auch dafür gerade. Das ist auch der Fall bei einer sog. "freiwilligen Baumusterprüfung" bei der etwas durch eine benannte Stelle überprüft wird, was nicht prüfpflichtig wäre. Bei letzterem besteht das Problem das die "freiwillige Baumusterprüfung" sich im Gegensatz zur echten Baumusterprüfung im ungeregelten Bereich befindet. Das heißt jeder der sich dazu berufen fühlt kann sie anbieten und durchführen. Viele tun dies jedoch ohne das Bewusstsein damit auch Verantwortung (nämlich die eben auch Nein zu sagen) zu übernehmen. Hier gibt es im Verständnis der Dienstleister nämlich eine Überschneidung zwischen Dienstvertrag (das was der Dienstleister normalerweise macht) und dem Werkvertrag (vgl. §611 und §631 BGB). Die Baumusterprüfung nach MRL ist ein Werkvertrag. Sonstige Dienstleistungen eines (auch mal vermeintlich) Berufenen zum Thema Maschinensicherheit und was dazu gehört sind meist Dienstverträge. Damit verringert sich die Verantwortung und somit auch die Haftung erheblich.

Dennoch haben die ganzen Berater auch einen Zweck! Niemand wirft mir noch den Vorsatz oder die grobe Fahrlässigkeit vor, wenn ich eine externe Stelle eingeschaltet habe.

Es gibt allerdings auch noch einen Nachteil einer (schlecht vorbereiteten) Baumusterprüfung durch eine benannte Stelle. Der Prüfer stellt nur fest! Er darf aber keine Lösungsvorschläge bereiten oder gar an der Lösungsfindung beteiligt sein! Auch wenn er weiß wie man die Kuh vom Eis bekäme, so würde er ja dann seine eigenen Ideen prüfen! Und das ist ein absolutes NoGo und wird von der ZLS auch prompt abgestraft!

Hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht in die Sache bringen

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Tommi (4 Dezember 2013)

OK, ja...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## maggyrider (5 Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Risikobeurteilung sind - hilft mir das Vorhandensein einer C-Norm in irgendeiner Art und Weise bei der Erstellung dieser? Ich bilde mir ein, etwas von einem vereinfachten, abgekürzten Verfahren gehört zu haben, aber war bisher nicht in der Lage irgendwelche Details hierzu zu finden. Und in welchem Ausmaß deckt der in der C-Norm angeführte Gefährdungskatalog die zu beurteilenden Risiken ab? Da hier angeführt ist "Die Gefährdungen wurden durch die Risikobeurteilung ermittelt und die zugehörigen Anforderungen wurden ermittelt." bin ich mir nicht sicher welchen Umfang und welches Gebiet eine selbsterstellte Risikobeurteilung abdecken muss.

Muss bei konkreter Angabe einer Risikominderungsmaßnahme noch eine tatsächliche Bewertung des Risikos erfolgen oder reicht es hier einfach die Einhaltung dieser Maßnahmen nach den in der Norm angegebenen Tests (Design Review, Sichtprüfung, Funktionsprüfung, etc.) an der fertigen Konstruktion zu kontrollieren?


----------



## snake_1842 (5 Dezember 2013)

Also ich finde beim erstellen einer Risikoanalyse die DIN EN ISO 12100  und die DIN ISO-TR 14121-2 recht hilfreich. Die Typ-C -Normen die ich  kenne enthalten aber einen Teil, indem die Gefährdungen der  Maschinengruppe identifiziert wurden + Risikomindernde Maßnahmen, wobei  das ja nicht vollständig sein muss.

Ich weiß nicht wie du deine  Risiken bewertest, aber ich mach eine Einschätzung vor und nach der  Risikominderung mit dem Risikograph aus der DIN ISO-TR 14121-2.


----------



## Klopfer (5 Dezember 2013)

maggyrider schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Risikobeurteilung sind - hilft mir das Vorhandensein einer C-Norm in irgendeiner Art und Weise bei der Erstellung dieser? Ich bilde mir ein, etwas von einem vereinfachten, abgekürzten Verfahren gehört zu haben, aber war bisher nicht in der Lage irgendwelche Details hierzu zu finden. Und in welchem Ausmaß deckt der in der C-Norm angeführte Gefährdungskatalog die zu beurteilenden Risiken ab? Da hier angeführt ist "Die Gefährdungen wurden durch die Risikobeurteilung ermittelt und die zugehörigen Anforderungen wurden ermittelt." bin ich mir nicht sicher welchen Umfang und welches Gebiet eine selbsterstellte Risikobeurteilung abdecken muss.
> 
> Muss bei konkreter Angabe einer Risikominderungsmaßnahme noch eine tatsächliche Bewertung des Risikos erfolgen oder reicht es hier einfach die Einhaltung dieser Maßnahmen nach den in der Norm angegebenen Tests (Design Review, Sichtprüfung, Funktionsprüfung, etc.) an der fertigen Konstruktion zu kontrollieren?



Hallo maggyrider,

eine C-Norm kann Dir tatsächlich den dokumentativen Aufwand und die Bewertung der bereits durch die Norm abgedeckten Gefährdungen erleichtern. Dies funktioniert allerdings nur bei C-Normen. Die Norm wird dann wenn Du so willst zum mitgeltenden Dokument Deiner Risikobeurteilung, muss also folglich auch bei der internen Fertigungskontrolle abgefragt werden! Ähnlich funktioniert auch mit allgemeinen Normen, die man dann als Grundlage seiner Ausführung erklärt (z.B. EN 60204-1 oder EN ISO 4413).

Bei über die Norm hinausgehenden Gefährdungen kommt natürlich immer wieder die EN ISO 12100 als die A-Norm schlechthin zum Einsatz. Diese ist aber noch so nah an den Zielen der Maschinenrichtlinie, dass die in ihr beschriebenen Maßnahmen recht unspezifisch sind. 

Die ISO/TR 14121-2 ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Diese ist nicht als Norm harmonisiert, da sie ein TR (Technical Report) also eine Erläuterung zu einer Norm darstellt. Das war in diesem Fall die EN ISO 14121-1, die in der EN ISO 12100 aufgegangen ist. Ich mag den Risikographen recht gerne, der aus der EN 62061 abgeleitet ist. Er erscheint mir brauchbarer als der "aufgebohrte" Risikograpf der EN ISO 13849-1, der zudem nicht alle geforderten Aspekte der Risikobewertung abdeckt.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## maggyrider (6 Dezember 2013)

Also könnte man sagen, dass ich durch die vorhandene C-Norm mit Gefährdungskatalog und entsprechenden Risikominderungsmaßnahmen bei den Risiken, die durch diesen Gefährdungskatalog abgedeckt sind, zwar die Risiken in der Beurteilung anführen muss, eine Risikobewertung aber nicht mehr direkt ausführen muss, da "hinter" der C-Norm schon eine Beurteilung durchgeführt wurde und die entsprechenden Maßnahmen festgelegt wurden?
Oder wie konkret sieht meine Erleichterung aus? Muss ich die Risikobeurteilung tatsächlich in vollem Umfang durchführen und jedes Risiko als solches selbst bewerten?


----------



## Klopfer (6 Dezember 2013)

Du musst die Maßnahmen wie sie in der C-Norm beschrieben sind umsetzen. Das zusätzliche Dokumentieren ist hilfreich um die interne Fertigungskontrolle entsprechend ausführen zu können. 

Alle weiteren Aspekte der RB bleiben aber bestehen. Immer noch müssen die Grenzen der Maschine dokumentiert werden. Auch über die Norm hinausgehende Gefährdungen müssen auf normale Weise behandelt werden. Dies setzt natürlich eine tiefergehehende Kenntnis der entsprechenden C-Norm voraus!

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Safety (6 Dezember 2013)

maggyrider schrieb:


> Also könnte man sagen, dass ich durch die vorhandene C-Norm mit Gefährdungskatalog und entsprechenden Risikominderungsmaßnahmen bei den Risiken, die durch diesen Gefährdungskatalog abgedeckt sind, zwar die Risiken in der Beurteilung anführen muss, eine Risikobewertung aber nicht mehr direkt ausführen muss, da "hinter" der C-Norm schon eine Beurteilung durchgeführt wurde und die entsprechenden Maßnahmen festgelegt wurden?
> Oder wie konkret sieht meine Erleichterung aus? Muss ich die Risikobeurteilung tatsächlich in vollem Umfang durchführen und jedes Risiko als solches selbst bewerten?



Hallo,
ja wenn Du die Gefährdungen die in der Typ-C Norm aufgeführt sind auch so an Deiner Maschine vorhanden sind und Du auch die vorgegebenen Risikominderungsmaßnahmen genau so umsetzt, brauchst Du die Risikoeinschätzungen vor und nach den Maßnahmen nicht mehr zu machen.
Es ist natürlich zu klären ob da auch Abweichungen vorhanden sind dann greifen die bekannten Normen.
Ob bei großen Abweichungen von der Typ-C Norm dann keine Baumusterprüfung notwendig ist, müsste man sehen. Da ja dann die C-Norm nicht mehr alleinig greift. Sehe ich eher Kritisch.
Ansonsten hat ja Klopfer schon umfassend Antwort gegeben.


----------



## Klopfer (6 Dezember 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Ob bei großen Abweichungen von der Typ-C Norm dann keine Baumusterprüfung notwendig ist, müsste man sehen. Da ja dann die C-Norm nicht mehr alleinig greift. Sehe ich eher Kritisch.



Genau das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Was ist denn eine große Abweichung. Meine Empfehlung ist, sich bei Abweichungen von C-Normen insbesondere bei Anhang IV Maschinen eine verbindliche externe Meinung einzukaufen. Das geht dann zwar nur in Zusammenarbeit mit einer Benannten Stelle, aber der Kostenaufwand sollte überschaubar bleiben. Zumindest billiger als der Ärger bei einem unrechtmäßigen Inverkehrbringen!

Gruß

Klopfer


----------

